# Jumping on the Kelvin train



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

O.K., the Kelvin finally grew on me and I half to build it. It is amazing how really simple with materials at hand it is to build.


































































I used two of the defiant bridge areas to create the top. Two SR-71 nacelles make up the nacelle. I like the detail and shape. The bussard?! was made from a spare F-16 intake fan, babylon station part, and polar lights enterprise bussard. Two amt original ent. engineering sections and again a babylon part makes up the engineering section. This is an exciting and easy build!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice start! I will be jumping on board with the Kelvin soon myself. I printed out Tobia's orthos at as close to 1/350 (with information currently known). Great work and keep posting!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent start


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great use of a variety of kits. I look forward to seeing your progress on this. That design really grows on you.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Yep, it was like roadkill, you could not help to look at it, but now kinda like it!


----------



## TrekMaster (May 8, 2005)

Awesome! I'm eagerly following your progress.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

O.K. , finally a little time! This is the busiest time of year for me so updates can be few unless it rains. I tested my putty work and was looking for a bridge.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well now that it is raining I have time to build again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the way your brain works! 

Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I really got inspired with bash when I first saw Feymanshipyards for the first time about 12 years ago. When first contact came out I promptly began building the new ships. Keep in mind this was 13 years ago.
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0228.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0229.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0230.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0231.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0232.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0233.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0235.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0236.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp154/scifijim/100_0237.jpg


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

You've got talent,Truly excellent work!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You've definitely got the touch and the eye for the kitbashing/scratchbuilding craft!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Thank you. I think I have more fun (and consternation) with canon ships than inspiration.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Wow, first week of July gone already! I have done a little to catch up.

























It's really hard to finish something when you have your hands on several thing at once. The Quonos one conversion is really cool. JT Graphics has done an awesome job!


























And then I'm trying to finish the Lakota.





















The interior of Anakin's starfighter makes great detail in the whateverbay, and for the neck I cut out two different thicknesses of plastic to get rid of the seam in front.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

I always enjoy watching other people do this sort of work.

Inspirational!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I was thinking (for some reason) about a Kelvin N.C.C. 0514 D.... using the galaxy class as a base. I'm trying to use up all the parts laying around for years. Silly?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

No,please keep posting pictures.Can't wait to see your Kelvin Built!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, please keep posting. I realize I've not commented on it before now, I'm but I'm really enjoying your progress.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

O.K., now that the bathroom is done maybe I can get back to modeling.Winter is the best time to build!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well, crap! I was taking another picture of the kit when I dropped the camera. But Best Buy can take care of that. 










I bought several shades of blue-grey and grey at hobbyland yesterday and will start painting th saucer.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

That's coming along nicely. It's been fun watching progress.




modelsj said:


> The interior of Anakin's starfighter makes great detail in the whateverbay, and for the neck I cut out two different thicknesses of plastic to get rid of the seam in front.



The *whateverbay*! Perfect term. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

modelsj said:


> Well, crap! I was taking another picture of the kit when I dropped the camera. But Best Buy can take care of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling once you paint your model,you will have a Pretty Awesome Model of the Kelvin.Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Darn it! The camera will be out for 2-4 weeks. So hopefully the Kelvin will be fully painted by then. I will be looking forward to your progresses and pictures.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Ha! I found my duaghter's camera so more pics soon. BTW, what colors are supposed to be on this thing?! I would really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

??


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

modelsj said:


> BTW, what colors are supposed to be on this thing?! QUOTE]
> 
> I got the impression from watching the film a couple of times that the greys seemed to have a hint biege rather than the traditional gost grey tones from the TOS era.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I've already started with neutral grey, a mix of blue-grey and camo grey, and the real white grey. Then thought about masking over those areas with the more beige and sand looking stuff, hoping for a real ecclectic mix that comes out right. If I find my daughter's camera that she hid from me I will snap more pics.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Dang! Camera still not back yet! I just bought the Trumpeter 1/144 seawolf sub and........ If you had the 1/350 ent. a you could build a HUGE kelvin! I really don't want to start over again so I will use it for an Enterprise era Daedelus class.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

O.K., camera back!




















































If you go get the seawolf sub 1/144 scale and the 1/350 "A", you have a huge kelvin.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Truly Outstanding Work.I want to see more!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

In all the Kelvin excitement I forgot I need to finish the Stargazer.





















































I found a Bozeman conversion kit in an old bookshop in Ohio for $12.00 and used the domes an coffins. the saucer base is scratched and two amt saucer tops used.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive job on both the Kelvin and the Stargazer. Look forward to seeing more. 

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ooooh, fantastic! 

Moarplz!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Man, I am getting cold feet now that it is time to paint. Any tips from you pros on how not to screww this up?
BTY, you should see this Kelvin, a notch better than mine!
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk...4&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Sooo ....I thought of decaling some paper model textures to cheat my way out of paint and look more realistic to boot.








Bad? or baaaddd!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well with what little time I have, I will post what little progress I am making. I should take a day off to finish this!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well thanks to Barricuda, I have not been allowed to retrieve Yahho mail or get any discussion forum or blog! Still painting the Kelvin, so I have pictures of an nx version of a daedelus.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Dang, photobucket is slow today!! A couple more pics.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Great work on the models:thumbsup:

Finally found a good use for the Death Star Model, I see!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Here are a feww more pics from the weekend


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

More progress finally. I need to know the best way to tone this down a little.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Just use a light overspray with your base color. That should do nicely.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is looking really, really good! Appreciate the many photos. Enjoying following your progress.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This has been a fun thread to follow.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I misted over it with a 50% diluted gull grey and it looks fantastic! After a euro grey wash to bring out the panels I will post pics.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well, two of the three pics have uploaded. Stupid photobucket!




















I hope the decal effect is working since I chickened out of painting the engineering section.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

FINALLY, the last two uploaded!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Man you've got talent.Can't wait to see your Kelvin Finished!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

A couple of more pics so this thread does not get lost in subspace. I am going to paint the letters and numbers on the saucer since all other decals seem to fit from the cutaway.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Great job.

I love the Kelvin. I hope Polar Lights makes a model if it.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Forgot the nacelle pic


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well I tried painting the registry using frisket. I guess frisket and recessed panel lines do not mix, what a mess when I pulled it up. After cleaning up with a brush they came pretty good.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Lookin Great!!! Keep it up.Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I'm finally done with it and will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well other than painting the bridge gold (as soon as I find it), erasing a pencil line, etc. I am done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nicely done!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job!

Sean


----------

